

Recognize Apollo 11 moon landing as a holiday. - littlesparkvt
http://moonlandingday.com/

======
iwwr
The date we remember ought to be December 14, the last day people walked on
the Moon (and possibly last in the far future too).

------
brudgers
The suggestion strikes me as motivated by a curious mixture of scientific and
pagan themes.

~~~
yen223
Where are you getting pagan themes?

Seems like a straightforward attempt to get the government to officially
acknowledge an important in scientific history.

